# Is this year a little boy or little girl year in sheep and goats?



## boykin2010 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just wondering what gender babies all of you are getting from your sheep and goats? Is it 50/50?
So far one of my sheep had a single girl. The rest of the ewes are pregnant and close to delivering. 
I heard many people say last year was a boy year. Maybe this year will be different? 

Lets try to keep track of how many females and how many males each member has so that at the end of lambing/kidding season we will be able to tell if it was a girl or boy year!


----------



## Shootingstars (Feb 27, 2011)

I have only one doe kid out so far so my tally is:

2 doelings
1 buckling


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 27, 2011)

so including my 1 ewe lamb it is
BOYS                                                                                        GIRLS
1                                                                                                3


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2011)

1 doeling & 1 buckling


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

altogether:

BOYS                                                             GIRLS
2                                                                       4


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 5, 2011)

Just twin bucklings here.

BOYS

2


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

altogether

BOYS                                                GIRLS
4                                                           4


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 6, 2011)

Where I lease my goats from, 5 girls and only one boy


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

altogether:

BOYS                                                           GIRLS
5                                                                    9


----------



## CityClucker (Dec 25, 2011)

Sheep

8-ewes(girls)    1-ram(boy)



goats


8- does


----------



## RPC (Dec 25, 2011)

Well this year we had 

4 bucks (2 didn't make it) and 2 does


----------



## lilhill (Dec 26, 2011)

Since Jan. 1, 2011, our totals are:

Does ~ 26
Bucks ~ 32


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Little Green Pastures Farm in Butler, KY

Ginger: Kiko/Spanish Dam X Boer Sire 1/22  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cleo :Kiko Dam X Boer Sire  1/26    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fat Girl: Kiko Dam x Boer Sire 1/31  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










: (died two days later)
Mama:  %Boer Dam x Boer Sire 2/3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Broken Horn:  Kiko Dam x Boer Sire 2/12  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Patches:  %Kiko Dam x Boer Sire 3/10   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Goat:  %Boer Dam x Boer Sire 3/14  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Molly:  Boer Dam x Boer Sire 3/28   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nefer:  Kiko Dam x Boer SIre 3/29    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Butthead:  %Kiko Dam x Boer Sire 3/30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Stupid:  Boer Dam x Boer Sire 4/30   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yogurt:  Kiko/Boer Dam x Boer Sire 5/4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whiney:  %Boer Dam x Boer Sire 5/14     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (died at 1 day)
Jazmine:  LaMancha Dam x LaMancha Sire


----------



## heathen (Feb 18, 2012)

Goats 
5 boys 2 girls


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 7, 2012)

2 ewe lambs, one ram lamb... Quite a few left to lamb later(may-ish)


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

I forgot about this thread i started last year! So far this year i have had 7 ram lambs and 2 ewe lambs!  

I am so unlucky!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 13, 2012)

So far for 2012 we are at 3 girls and 4 boys.


----------



## tx-ranch-man (Jul 23, 2012)

one doe one buck


----------



## kfacres (Jul 23, 2012)

this year- 70 lambs born- 50 were ram lambs.  This year I finished strong with 9 for 9 ram lambs-- the only 9 lambs from that ram that were born-- and as you would guess, I was hoping for ewe lambs since I shipped him.

In 12 years of raising sheep, I have not ever had more ewe lambs born in one year than ram lambs.  

In 2010, we had 85 lambs born, and 12 were ewe lambs.  

In 2005, we had 32 lambs born, and 2 were ewe lambs-- one of which ended up being a bottle lamb, and the other a broken leg that got killed by a neighbor's dog.

The cows go the same way- last fall 5 bull calves born, 3 heifers.  so far this fall, we are 3 bull calves and one heifer-- getting close to being a third done calving.. although, i just bought 11 more heifers-- so next year will be a much bigger calf crop.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 23, 2012)

We have nigerian dwarfs. Spring count was 4 doelings & 2 bucklings.  Once the other goats kid this fall I can update the tally.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 24, 2012)

Last year we had 15 lambs - 12 ewes, 3 rams. This year the count was a little more even at 38 lambs - 22 ewes, 16 rams.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 24, 2012)

This year my ewe had quad ewe lambs--1 was stillborn and 1 died at 1 day old. The other two ewe lambs are being weaned today.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 24, 2012)

Ten bull calves and six heifers.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 24, 2012)

11ewes
9 rams


----------

